# Haunted Radio (12/14/11)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we enjoy the third week of our annual "Cruel Yule" celebration with news on the Insane Shane Kickoff Party, the Midwest Haunters Convention 2012 Michigan Haunted Bus Tour, the remake of American Psycho, and the latest on the Evil Dead remake, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then we review the 1984 classic, "Gremlins!" Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the Cryptkeeper's "Christmas Rap" and then a rockin' rendition of "Oh Come All Ye Faithful" performed by Captain Howdy (Dee Snider) and Twisted sister. All of this, and more holiday goodies on the December 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

